# AF Dressle or ODK Cabin ?



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi

Looking to try a new internal cleaner, don't want a shiny / glossy finish. 

Been reading through various reviews and both seem to get good reviews and following, just wondered if anyone had used both and was there a difference - did you prefer one over the other...

Any advice welcome 

Cheers 
A


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

If your willing to look at others I've found Sonax extreme ****pit cleaner to be excellent.

Haven't used the two you're specifically looking at.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not used either so can't help you there. As above if you are prepared to look into other products, I'd steer you to looking into Nanolex Interior Cleaner.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

cossiecol said:


> If your willing to look at others I've found Sonax extreme ****pit cleaner to be excellent.
> 
> Haven't used the two you're specifically looking at.


Thanks - yes, happy to look at look at others - I'll have a look / read


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

MDC250 said:


> Not used either so can't help you there. As above if you are prepared to look into other products, I'd steer you to looking into Nanolex Interior Cleaner.


Cheers Mike - As above, happy to look at others, does this leave a satin finish ?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Very similar finish.Cabin smells nicer


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

I use ODK Cabin & wouldent use anything els, the finish is a great flat finish & the smell is amazing :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

On the cars I've used it on it's given a very natural finish, leaving interiors looking as new. I'll see if I can find some pics.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

What to use on Mercedes 'Artico' Leather?

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...k/forum/showthread.php?p=4818202&share_type=t


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Cabin gets my vote, smells amazing. Anyone tried Wax planets new interior dressing called Re-dress?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

ODK cabin all the way tried the rest and prefer the finish of this:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

MDC250 said:


> What to use on Mercedes 'Artico' Leather?
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...k/forum/showthread.php?p=4818202&share_type=t


Thanks Mike


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Very similar finish.Cabin smells nicer


That's good to know...

Cheers


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone, been looking :

Can get AF from ECP or delivered from CP4L, 

Having a look at the other 2 options suggested...

Best place to get ODK from / delivered from - don't think there's anywhere local to me in Lancashire ?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Andy.

I have AF Dressle, pm me pal and I'll send it to you FOC as I hardly use it in truth pal.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

nbray67 said:


> Andy.
> 
> I have AF Dressle, pm me pal and I'll send it to you FOC as I hardly use it in truth pal.


Wow, cheers mate, very generous of you 

Dropped you a PM ...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> Wow, cheers mate, very generous of you
> 
> Dropped you a PM ...


No worries pal.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Andy.
> 
> I have AF Dressle, pm me pal and I'll send it to you FOC as I hardly use it in truth pal.


 Hi mate I'm torn between zymol royale and Crystal rock.Any chance of a pot too try :lol:
Top man


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Hi mate I'm torn between zymol royale and Crystal rock.Any chance of a pot too try :lol:
> Top man


Ha ha, nice one pal, welcome back by the way!


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

You are best getting ODK Cabin from Rob @ Dooka.

I have a bottle to try, had a couple of sniffs and it smells amazing.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking to try a new internal cleaner, don't want a shiny / glossy finish.
> 
> ...


I did lots of reading to prepare for my new to me car recently and Cabin does come very highly recommended, but in the end I went with Perl topped with AF Spritz. I already had Dressle but I find it gives a very subtle sheen on external plastics that I didn't want inside. Did a thorough clean with Grimeout first then wiped over with Perl diluted 1:5 for a good layer of protection, supposedly up to 6 months+, followed by a final dressing of Spritz. The Spritz is very anti static so should keep the dust at bay and it gives a very natural finish, not at all glossy and the smell is amazing. The car was pretty good for the dealer but this combo has made it even better, interior looks good as new.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Thanks everyone, been looking :
> 
> Best place to get ODK from / delivered from - don't think there's anywhere local to me in Lancashire ?


Why not order direct from Dan at ODK, always get great customer service from him:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ive used spritz and adams total interior detailer and cabin..
spritz is a nice finish similar to cabin but cabin is darker
and adams is very matte finish but doesnt really darken much


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> ive used spritz and adams total interior detailer and cabin..
> spritz is a nice finish similar to cabin but cabin is darker
> and adams is very matte finish but doesnt really darken much


Cheers, another couple of options to look at later


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I use AF Dressle on the plastics under the bonnet and ODK Cabin on the car interior as it smells wonderfull.
I can also highly recommend 50cal precision interior dressing as it leaves a beautiful matt finish


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Another it's for cabin. Smells amazing, great finish and one of very few products that's made me not want to try any others.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

ODK cabin is my number one now but AF spritz is my other option


----------



## jeff C50 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes another one for ODK Cabin,the satin finish is just perfect and the smell is fantastic


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

I've used AF Dressle but I still keep going back to 303 Aerospace Protectant. I love the matte finish it gives it has UV inhibitors which should stop your dash fading.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

spyk3d said:


> I've used AF Dressle but I still keep going back to 303 Aerospace Protectant. I love the matte finish it gives it has UV inhibitors which should stop your dash fading.


Thanks for the info, not one I've heard of...


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

auto finesse Dressle does it leave a matt finish not sticky


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Correct Technique*

The correct Technique is to imagine af dressel as a quick detailer for weekly protection and use something like gtechniq C6 matte dash every 3-6 months think of this like the sealant or wax you put on your paint.

You wouldn't use just a quick detailer on your paint so take the same approach with plastics. Lay down a long term product and top up weekly with a interior dressing


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

AS finish always hands down AF Dressle is like a water downed version compared to it.


----------

